# [SOLVED] Continuous short beeps on BOOT



## Alavatar (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi! I am a new person on these forums, but a long-time ametuer tinkerer of computers. And I have this problem that I cannot figure out and so am hoping some of you experienced gurus can help me out. 

My old gaming computer crapped out on me so I thought this would be a good opportunity to upgrade I obtained the following components:

Motherboard: MSI K9N2 SLI Platinum
CPU: AMD Phenom X4 9950
RAM: 4GB PC8500 DDR2
VIDEO: BFG nVidia GeForce GTX 295
PSU: RAIDMAX 850W
HDD: Western Digital 150GB SATA

Existing items from previous computer:

SOUND: Create Labs X-Fi Platinum

When I booted the system for the first time to install an OS there was a continuous serious of short beeps. But the system installed Windows 7 Beta fine (but slow). I had some problems with the system freezing a few times (and I still get the beeping on startup) so now I am installing Windows XP to see if that solves the speed issues.

But, I am still getting a continuous series of short beeps every time I boot. It should be noted that the beeping stops once Windows begins startup.

Does anyone have any ideas what is going on?

Thanks!

I am fairly certain it is a BIOS beep code. According to MSI, a continuous beep indicates RAM problems, but I ran memory test and the RAM came back fine.

Also, I turned my computer off when I posted (I am posting on a second computer, btw) and when I tried to turn it back on the computer would freeze on POST. But, if I unplug the power supply for a minute (let the capacitors drain) then plug it back in the computer will turn on.

Editted to add: And right after I turned the computer on and it booted Windows it froze again...

Perhaps it is a bad power supply? Or maybe the Motherboard/CPU are a problem? I already RMA'd the motherboard once...


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Continuous short beeps on BOOT*

Start with only one stick of ram and see what happens. If no success, then try another of your sticks and follow that process. While a stick might not show errors, some times sticks simply are not compatible, so that might be an issue with your rig. If you have success with one stick, add one....you know the process we are talking about.

Just an aside, a Raidmax power supply does scare the heck out of me when it comes to clean and constant power output, because they just aren't very good in my opinion. 

If you can't tag a memory stick as causing your issues, you might want to see if you could send the power supply back and get a decent power supply like a Corsair, Seasonic, or PC Power & Cooling brand name of the same wattage. . Or, do you know someone what has a decent power supply you could try in there to see if that is the issue?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Continuous short beeps on BOOT*

Sounds like a ram issue to me, downlaod memtest86 burn it to disc and boot from that disc. Memtest will check it for errors


----------



## Alavatar (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Continuous short beeps on BOOT*

I bought the RAM as a package so they should be compatible. None-the-less, I did try one stick at a time and the problems persisted. I also have run memtest86 and it found no errors.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Continuous short beeps on BOOT*

It sure does sound like ram, but give another power supply a try since it is intermittent with the beeps. Go in to the bios (if you can) and tell us what the temperatures and voltages are. That information might help us to pinpoint something.


----------



## Ryan2065 (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Continuous short beeps on BOOT*



Alavatar said:


> I already RMA'd the motherboard once...


Why did you RMA the motherboard last time?


----------



## Alavatar (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Continuous short beeps on BOOT*



Ryan2065 said:


> Why did you RMA the motherboard last time?


Well, when I originally started the project I did not replace the HDD (I re-used my existing one with Windows XP installed), and I had to wait an extra week for my Video card. While waiting for my video card I decided to put the computer together and use the on-board video just to get things started. I installed all of the appropriate drivers for the new hardware and everything ran fine (no beeps), there were no errors, and no freezing. 

Then, I received the GTX 295. When I installed it I immediately loaded the latest drivers. Then the computer started to bug out, getting giant lag spikes (not necessarily while playing online), and occasionally freezing. I attributed it to a driver problem and thought I would just format the HDD and start over. When I tried to reinstall XP I kept getting the Blue Screen during setup, which I incorrectly attributed to the HDD which is why I purchased the SATA HDD. After hooking up the SATA HDD and kept receiving the Blue Screen I tried to clear the CMOS. Once the CMOS was cleared the computer would not go past a RAM count in POST. It would find the processor, the RAM, and then stop. The motherboard wouldn't even let me into the BIOS.

After another day of troubleshooting I learned that the Blue Screen was because of Windows Setup, not the computer, and required a slip-streamed Service Pack into the Windows XP install. Once I got the SP3 slip-streamed into an install disc I tried again, but could not get past POST or get into the BIOS as noted in the previous paragraph. Thus, I RMA'd the motherboard.

Once I got the new motherboard I installed it per my OP and started getting the continuous short beeps, freezing after a while of being turned on, and freezing during POST. 

When I get home from work I will see what the BIOS says, but the computer has been off all day and I doubt it will tell us anything until it gets to the point of freezing. I will start the order process for a new (different brand) PSU. I am thinking I should order another clean motherboard and CPU and see if that helps. What do you all think?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Continuous short beeps on BOOT*

Do the things we suggested and then let's move on with ideas after we see what happens. Don't rush in and do something that is useless, another day or so won't matter much in the larger scheme of things.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Continuous short beeps on BOOT*

These three are the speeds of RAM you can put in PC2-5300, PC2-6400, PC2-8500. Is the RAM you are trying one of these?

if not then thats your problem, other things to note are do not mix speeds, never run from one dimm (if your mobo is supposed to have dual channel capability), make sure your dimms are seated correctly and make sure your are running within the correct voltage. You can check the voltage of the RAM in the BIOS and check the manufacters site or manual for the correct voltage of the RAM you have.


----------



## Alavatar (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Continuous short beeps on BOOT*



greenbrucelee said:


> These three are the speeds of RAM you can put in PC2-5300, PC2-6400, PC2-8500. Is the RAM you are trying one of these?


Yes, I am using PC2-8500.


----------



## Alavatar (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Continuous short beeps on BOOT*

I ordered a Corsair 850W PSU today. Hopefully it will solve my problem...

I also took apart the computer and put it back together. While taking it apart I found that some of the Arctic Silver thermal compound I used had gotten into contact with three pins of the CPU (and therefore some is in the socket of those pins in the MoBo). Could that be a potential cause of failure?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Continuous short beeps on BOOT*

Yes, that could cause all kinds of problems that lead to failure. It will not work properly with that in there.


----------



## Alavatar (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Continuous short beeps on BOOT*

Then I should order a new MoBo and CPU?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Continuous short beeps on BOOT*

First of all, the operative word here is potential cause of failure. We need to look at the CPU and motherboard differently.

If you got it off the CPU, that might be fine. CPU's are pretty darn hardy, so that would be the best chance of not harming anything on the CPU.

You didn't mention how much is down in the sockets or if it is simply on top of the little holes on the board. Therefore, I don't know if you got enough down in there to short things or not, so can't say about the board. 

So, my questions, were you able to clean the CPU pretty well up with 90+ alcohol?
Are you just assuming it is down in the motherboard socket, or is it simply up on top of the grid where the CPU inserts? Tell us more about that issue before you go too far.

BTW, you did mention it would run after some beeps, so that indicates to me, your issues might be elsewhere and there might not be any paste in those holes, but only you can tell that....I can't see it. 

If it in fact starts, beeps, then runs, that indicates the CPU is most likely fine, so we need to get more details on the possible contamination of the thermal paste on the CPU socket.


----------



## Alavatar (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Continuous short beeps on BOOT*



Tumbleweed36 said:


> First of all, the operative word here is potential cause of failure. We need to look at the CPU and motherboard differently.
> 
> If you got it off the CPU, that might be fine. CPU's are pretty darn hardy, so that would be the best chance of not harming anything on the CPU.
> 
> ...


I have not cleaned the CPU because I did not know what would be a safe solution would be to use. What is 90+ alcohol and is it generally available in general computer stores?



Tumbleweed36 said:


> Are you just assuming it is down in the motherboard socket, or is it simply up on top of the grid where the CPU inserts? Tell us more about that issue before you go too far.


It is an assumption that there is some paste in the holes on the board, but I am fairly certain of it.




Tumbleweed36 said:


> BTW, you did mention it would run after some beeps, so that indicates to me, your issues might be elsewhere and there might not be any paste in those holes, but only you can tell that....I can't see it.
> 
> If it in fact starts, beeps, then runs, that indicates the CPU is most likely fine, so we need to get more details on the possible contamination of the thermal paste on the CPU socket.


Ok. I'll look again to see how much is in the socket.

Thank you so much for your help! ray:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Continuous short beeps on BOOT*

You can get either a thermal paste cleaner from a computer store, or plain old 90+ proof alcohol can be purchased in any drug store or even places like Wally World. Just don't get plain old rubbing alcohol (70+ or so), because it has too much intert in there to be good for your rig.

Plan of action, clean off the CPU first.

Make sure you don't have that paste in the holes or be fairly certain you don't.

Then, reapply the thermal paste back on the CPU/Heatsink using this method:

Applying Artic Silver Thermal Paste

Then, start out and try to bench test this rig as follows:

Bench Test Your System


----------



## Alavatar (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Continuous short beeps on BOOT*

So, I cleaned the CPU and motherboard; still beeped. Received and installed the new PSU; still beeps.

So, I ran Memtest86+ again. No errors. But, I noticed it was testing my memory at 400MHz when it should have been testing it at 533 MHz since it is PC2 8500. So, I forced my motherboard to run the RAM at 1:2.66 ratio and re-ran Memtest86+. Low and behold, several errors started popping up. I have since ordered another 4GB of RAM, this time Corsair brand instead of G.Skill. We'll see if that makes a difference next week when it arrives.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Continuous short beeps on BOOT*

Do keep us posted on this issue, and have a great weekend.


----------



## Alavatar (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Continuous short beeps on BOOT*

Okie dokie.

I received the RAM, but the computer was still sick. So, I ordered another CPU/Motherboard combo (This time an ASUS motherboard, but the same Processor). With the new CPU and Motherboard the computer runs smooth and runs well! No problems at all!

So, root cause was probably the CPU/Motherboard interaction.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Continuous short beeps on BOOT*

Great news, at least you got it up and running. Have a great weekend.


----------

